# Sig P226 vs. CZ SP-01 ??



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

With a bit of research, I have found these two guns (Sig P226 and the CZ SP-01) for about the same price (both 9mm and both with a rail)

In terms of a gun for home protection, which of these two guns ranks higher in terms of reliability and being most accurate? I realize both Sig and CZ make quality handguns, so we may be splitting hairs in this one -- but anything you can offer would be much appreciated!

thank you in advance!


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

If you aren't going to take them outside I'd say toss a coin. In a harsh environment I'd go with the SIG. If I was going to compete with it I'd get the CZ and have a trigger job done on it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sig P226..


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

rgrundy said:


> If you aren't going to take them outside I'd say toss a coin. In a harsh environment I'd go with the SIG. If I was going to compete with it I'd get the CZ and have a trigger job done on it.


what about for home defense?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

BearArms2 said:


> what about for home defense?


Either will do if you learn how to use it. They are both high quality firearms.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

P226.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have shot both and I own two Cz's...a Cz 75 Shadow 9mm and a Cz 2075 RAMI.
They are lighter and better than the Sig's...more accurate than a Sig, and you can get a better hammer/trigger job on a Cz than on a Sig.

Hands-down, the Cz is a much better choice. 

But every hand is cut different and every finger is a little different. For some people, the Sig is a better fit. I personally find the accuracy of the Cz and its weight the two key differentiators. 

But, get an Angus Hobdell hammer/trigger job done on it....and you will be then envy of the gun club.

Good training is more important than the gun, though.
Good luck with your decison
CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is no doubt in my mind the CZ is the better weapon in this case.
This is just my opinion, but it is a good opinion with a lot if quality criteria to base it upon.

RCG


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Again as it has been said: It's a toss up!

For ME.... I'm a SIG owner! But for you????
Shoot each if you can and then make YOUR decision !

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think the CZ is one of the best fighting handguns ever made, but for me, the ergonomics of the 226 are better. Both will serve you well. Parts/magazines may be more difficult to find for the CZ.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Sig. CZ is a nice gun. Reliable, shoots well. Mine NEEDED a trigger job because of "trigger bite". Made it no fun to shoot at the range. Sold it, and bought another Sig.

Right now, I only own two Sigs (three if you call the Trailside 22 a Sig). No CZ's.

Have you considered Glock? I have found the Glock 17 one of the easiest pistols to shoot. If you train with it, you will become proficient.

Anyway, my preferences are just that -- mine. You, on the other hand really should buy the one that fits you better. You will be shooting it.

By the way, practice, practice, practice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both and both are excellent guns.

My preference by far are my Sig's

Here's my P226 - It's a Swiss Police gun - trade-in in 9mm -










I bought it for $300 .. sent the slide to CCR for a $79 slide job and added Hogue Aluminum Grips

I sold my CZ SP01 but here is my CZ 85 Combat in 9mm










Not to confuse the issue, but I'd suggest that you also look at the Beretta PX4 Storm - they are great too.










To me ... my Sig's feel better / point better / shoot better.

But that's just me.

You should shoot both ... you'll know quickly which brand you like / shoot best.

:smt1099


----------



## anteekhawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi
I have both a sig p226 and a CZ shadow and although I had always wanted a sig, my CZ out of the box walks circles around it. But like others say, you have to have one that fits you and practice a fair bit


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My personal preference is CZ, but more Sig experience might sway me the other way.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

Sig! I want a 226 or 229 so bad!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Look at this Sig P229










It's a great shooter too.

:smt1099


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

I would take the cz


----------



## Seminoles (Jul 14, 2012)

Sig 226.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I didnt look at the sig but i went looking for a CZ75 they had both the 75B and the SP-01. I felt the 75b first and then when i felt the SP-01 i bought it.

The feel and the weight of the SP-01 and i was sold.

I think the weight of it really cuts down on the recoil it shoots really good i like it alot.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

sig 226
the gun actually won the army contract but Sig's maintenance costs lost them the contract to beretta
the sig is a better pistol


----------

